# Ghostly hand in outer space



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/04/090403181503.htm


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Talk about the hand of god reaching out


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks like it's reaching for a giant paramecium.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking at nebula can be like looking at shapes in the clouds (But they stick around a lot longer).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree...but dude...that's definitely a hand!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

its even proportioned correctly.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I cannot think that this is anything else except the hand of the Creator, doing more magical work around the Universe. I honestly have no other explanation for this.


----------

